# Questions



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello I have 12 road island reds 1 black and white striped hen and 1 other hen that I'm not sure of what kind 3 roosters and 2 chicks and 5 bantams 1 huge white hen the white one waddles and is very large I'm a little concerned that she can not get up on the roosting bars and waddles is there something wrong with her


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like she may be a Cornish Cross, which is a meat breed. They can't really roost much after a certain point and they have problems with mobility because of the huge size of their breasts and thighs. 

These are not for long term flock life and are usually raised to 2 -3 mo. of age and killed for meat. I've known of folks that keep them around for a couple of years but they never have a real good, natural life and usually die of organ failure. 

Best to eat that one or give it to someone who will. 

Pics would be great!


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

I would hate to kill him to eat but if that's what is best then that's what I will do


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, that's a Cornish Cross meat bird and just the right size for eating. He will make a very good, big meal for the family and it's better than letting his life go to waste.


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

Also wondering if I would end up with chicks or do they all have to be the same type


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

Can you identify these I have adopted them and will they produce chicks or do they have to be the same type


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I see five roosters, one of which is a Barred Rock. Two Production Red hens, one hen I do not know, and the rest of the roosters I couldn't begin to tell you the breed(s) except the third pic and he looks like a Production Red rooster. Maybe someone else could help with that? 

What I can tell you is that they don't need to breed the same breed to make chicks but you have WAY too many roosters for the number of hens and your girls will suffer from it. Usual ratio for rooster to hen is 1:10-15 if you don't want your girls over stressed from over mating and bare backed and bald headed from the same reason. 

The breed of hen you have rarely go broody but I've heard of it happening a time or so. If you want chicks out of that bunch you may have to incubate. 

If your goal is eggs and chicks that will grow up one day to lay well, I'd keep the first roo, the Barred Rock, and the hens, and either give away, sell or eat the rest of the roosters.


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The roo in the third pic looks like an ameraucana maybe


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

JC17 said:


> The roo in the third pic looks like an ameraucana maybe


I mean fourth. Third pic looks like production red or something


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

The one in the second picture looks just like ours we were told it was a dark brama but then told it was a Cochen so going with that one


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

Someone else told me Cohen the first two pix I think are the same or very similar


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I think the feathered feet say cochin.


----------

